# My latest project



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished my latest project and wanted to share with everyone, It is a “a & C Style Sideboard” of my own design, since I couldn’t find plans with all the details that I wanted. So I drew some up using sketchup and added details that I wanted. Overall dimensions are 60”W x 47” T x 18 1/4” D. Finish is Minwax ProvinsaL, with 3 coats of tung oil, and then a good coat of furniture wax hand buffed out. Wood is QSWO and Oak plywood. Doors have 1/2 morticed locks on each, there are 11 “dutchmen on the top and 4 on each door and side panels. Any questions or comments are welcome.If you want to see more of this project in progress go to this link, send me a friend request while your at it, and I’ll accept it. http://www.facebook.com/album.phpaid=27923&id=1622054903&l=08a327aaf0


Paul







[/URL]


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nicely done. Some beautiful grain patterns in that oak.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Suhweeet!! Did you carve the panels on the "backsplash"?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

What a beautiful piece. I love the grain pattern you achieved in the oak. Quartersawn?


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nicely done



Gene Howe said:


> Suhweeet!! Did you carve the panels on the "backsplash"?


↑↑↑ yeah that ↑↑↑


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Suhweeet!! Did you carve the panels on the "backsplash"?


Gene I got the copper tiles from this web site: Copper Sinks DIRECT: Copper Sinks, Copper Kitchen Sinks, Copper Farmhouse Sink
Thanks for your comments and for looking at my project.


Paul


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

hilltopper46 said:


> What a beautiful piece. I love the grain pattern you achieved in the oak. Quartersawn?


Hilltopper, yes it is QSWO. The stain and tung oil really brought out the grain.
Thanks for your comments.


Paul


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Paul you are a talented wood worker, very well done. Where did you get the quarter sawn oak?


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> Paul you are a talented wood worker, very well done. Where did you get the quarter sawn oak?


xplorx4, I get all my QSWO from hear: CWG Hardwood Outlet - Lumber, Plywood, Hardwood Flooring, Millwork, Custom Wood
Thanks for the praise, I've learned alot from this and several other forums.


Paul


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That really looks a nice piece of work there. That QS Oak really does stand out. beautiful.


----------



## Husker1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nicely done, as a HS teacher (IA), what background do you have? Self taught or is there someone out there that helped guide you in the right direction? Either way beautiful project.


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Husker1 said:


> Nicely done, as a HS teacher (IA), what background do you have? Self taught or is there someone out there that helped guide you in the right direction? Either way beautiful project.


Husker1, thanks for your kind words. I am for the most part self taught(altho I do read several magazines and frequent 5/6 wood working sites on a regular basis). My father was the biggest influence on me as a wood worker, he loved a nicely made piece of furniture, he would just have to run his hands on it. The only wood working he got to do was remodeling our first house a duplex and I was the one chosen to help. So that is where I got my introduction in to woodworking. Just wish he was here now to help me with my projects now. Again thanks.

Paul


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Paul.... you certainly put that beautiful quarter sawn to good use!!! I don't know that you could have picked a better finish schedule...and the dutchmen are a great little touch.....

bill


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another "nicely done", Paul. I like the copper tiles.


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Well done Paul.... you certainly put that beautiful quarter sawn to good use!!! I don't know that you could have picked a better finish schedule...and the dutchmen are a great little touch.....
> 
> bill


Thanks Bill, I've got to agree the finish really enhanced the project as a whole. I like the look of "dutchmen" and am glad I finally did a piece where I could use them.



Paul


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Another "nicely done", Paul. I like the copper tiles.


Thanks Ralph, I almost didn't use the copper tiles. I only found a link for them about 2 months ago, and since I hadn't started the backsplash yet I did some quick measuring and ordered some, the LOML also found some she liked for future projects.
Copper Sinks DIRECT: Copper Sinks, Copper Kitchen Sinks, Copper Farmhouse Sink Thanks again Ralph.

Paul


----------



## nevile (Dec 3, 2010)

Here i WOULD appreciate for your imagination,good job.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

That is just too cool! With craftsmanship like that, people are going to ask you how old it is, unless they know about your hobby. It's gorgeous!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

superb piece. very grand wood. excellent craftmanship. Totally A#1


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

I love that quartersawn white oak.


----------

